# BS 300 beast back in the collection!



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Sold my DLC version last year, missed it ever since. Definitely prefer the SS version and the bracelet is awesome! Also a big fan of the older versions with applied markers 















Next to my UTS 4000m for "scale"


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!!! One thing for sure.... nobody has made a blacker dial than these. I still love my BS300’s, however my tastes are gravitating towards lighter & thinner divers. 

Enjoy that Bad Boy:-!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sweet! My 300 model 51 says hello.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

NM-1 said:


> Sweet! My 300 model 51 says hello.
> 
> View attachment 12650191


oooh when did this one come out? 5 day power reserve?


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Twin barrel movement, 120 hr reserve. Exhibition case back. Came out in 2013 and sold out pretty quick. About 3mm slimmer than the standard 300. I waited over a year to find one for sale. Was lucky enough to find 1/500.


----------



## pro2zon (Feb 26, 2016)

I am jealous of the UTS, i have a 1000 but would love a 4000.


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes. Great looking watch. Congrats on getting it back.


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

nice


----------



## johnsilva (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, very interesting and great pics, especially the close ups. Probably too big for my skinny wrist but the orange strap really makes it stand out. Well done and thanks


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## emmybecca (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulationss


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

It looks very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

A great looking piece! Congrats!!


----------



## gusstroker (Apr 3, 2018)

test


----------

